# 225lbs 43 times??!



## bones33 (Feb 12, 2006)

If anyone was watching the NFL Probowl combine thing, Larry Allen benched 225lbs 43 times almost easy... pretty intense if you ask me for someone whose not a professional body builder.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ya, I seen that.  Pretty damn impressive if you ask me. 

Makes me feel like a weakling, i'd be lucky if I could get it for 4.


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Feb 12, 2006)

Intense is an understatement, thats freakin ridiculous. The second place guy didn't even come close. However impressive that is though you have to remember that he probably weighs in at around the 340 to 350 range this time of year, and its his job to keep big ass defensive lineman like Warren Sapp, Michael Strahan, and Simeon Rice from creaming his quarterback. So its in his job description to be strong as an ox.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

I still remember that play where Reggie White tossed him aside like a 120lb weakling on his way to sacking Aikman.

http://www.kansasviking.com/imagesdallas/larry_allen.JPG


----------



## Caesar (Feb 12, 2006)

In related news, the life expectancy of an NFL linemen weighing over 300 pounds is 15 years shorter than the average male. Good luck Larry.


----------



## SubliminalX (Feb 12, 2006)

I think one of the Ohio State linebackers is trying to break the all time combine record this year.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> I think one of the Ohio State linebackers is trying to break the all time combine record this year.




AJ Hawk.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

a strong bench press doesn't neccessarily mean that you are going to be a good footbal player.

There was a guy (can't remember his name) a number of years ago drafted by the Packers.  He could bench some insane amount of weight so thy thought he would be a good O-lineman.  he was one of the biggest NFL busts.  Although he was strong he lacked the power and athleticsm to play in the NFL.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

Football is all about quickness and lower bady power, the bench has it's place in training for the sport but deads and squats are the way to go.......plus great genetics will help.


----------



## john3356 (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn impressive, makes me feel so weak....
I can barely lift that much for 3 reps nevermind 43


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a strong bench press doesn't neccessarily mean that you are going to be a good footbal player.
> 
> There was a guy (can't remember his name) a number of years ago drafted by the Packers.  He could bench some insane amount of weight so thy thought he would be a good O-lineman.  he was one of the biggest NFL busts.  Although he was strong he lacked the power and athleticsm to play in the NFL.



Tony Mandarich (s/p??)


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Tony Mandarich (s/p??)




Err, I can't remeber if it was him or not.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

*Tony Mandarich* (born September 23, 1966 in Oakville, Ontario) was a former football player of the NFL. He is most remembered as the first round draft pick of the Green Bay Packers in 1989, second overall behind Troy Aikman.

Before the epic failure of Ryan Leaf about a decade later, Mandarich was largely considered to be the biggest bust of any draft pick in American football history. The Packers drafted him early in the draft, even while future superstars like Barry Sanders and Deion Sanders were still available.

Tony had an older brother, John, who was instrumental in his development as an athlete, including sponsoring his younger brother's transfer to a stateside high school before Tony's senior year. John was a gregarious, sweet-natured giant who made his own reputaion in professional football, in the Canadian League, before his tragically early death from cancer in 1993.

Drafted as an offensive linesman, Mandarich never lived up to the very high expectations set for him, and spent most of his first year on the Packers on special teams. He was also known for having attitude issues, and after three seasons of lackluster performance on a four-year contract, Mandarich was cut by the Packers.

The question of steroid use has been discussed as a possible factor in Mandarich's spectacular failure. This accusation is one that Mandarich has consistently denied. He instead blamed himself, in a 2003 Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel article: "I wanted to create as much hype as I could for many different reasons ??? exposure, negotiation leverage, you name it. And it all worked, except the performance wasn't there when it was time to play football."

Mandarich returned to football for three years between 1996 and 1998 with the Indianapolis Colts. He had a more successful, if not particularly noteworthy, career with the Colts before retiring from football in 1998.

From September 2004 until September 2005, Mandarich served as an NFL analyst for the The Score TV sports network in Canada. He was fired in October 2005 and currently resides in Arizona.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 13, 2006)

sweet haircut.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 13, 2006)

wat do the blocker dudes have to do in american football? just stop people runnin past them - cant be that hard if ur huge and workout, just wack a sumo in there. its gotta be one of the lowest skill factor games or mebe thats just my biased view being a uk "soccer" fan!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> wat do the blocker dudes have to do in american football? just stop people runnin past them - cant be that hard if ur huge and workout, just wack a sumo in there. its gotta be one of the lowest skill factor games or mebe thats just my biased view being a uk "soccer" fan!




yea, it probably isn't that hard at all.  You are right.  you have a good grasp of athletics.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> sweet haircut.




dude is rocking a full on mullet!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2006)

being an offensive lineman is one of the toughest things to do in sports, i feel.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 13, 2006)

obviously not, i just mean that one situation in "football" i cant see much more to it than just grabbin the guy standing a yard in front of u - but i havent played it so dont realy know a lot about it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> wat do the blocker dudes have to do in american football? just stop people runnin past them - cant be that hard if ur huge and workout, just wack a sumo in there. its gotta be one of the lowest skill factor games or mebe thats just my biased view being a uk "soccer" fan!



The combination of your spelling and the content of your post indicate that you have a functional IQ just below that of a used tampon.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 13, 2006)

didnt know it was an english class. feel free to educate me on the finer points of the game coz im missing them...


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> ...remember that he probably weighs in at around the 340 to 350 range...



225 is approximately 65% of 340.  

So, for an average guy, 190-195 lbs., thats like benching 125 (or one 35 pound plate on each side of the bar) 43 times....


I mean, its impressive because 225 is a lot of weight, but you have to put it in perspective to his body weight.  It would be much more impressive if he weighed 250 or 275 pounds....


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The combination of your spelling and the content of your post indicate that you have a functional IQ just below that of a used tampon.




why you always be dissin' my flava??


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The combination of your *spelling* and the content of your post indicate that you have a functional IQ just below that of a used tampon.





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> I was being *facicious*.





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> did you mean *facetiuos?*


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> <dumbass pic>



And your IQ is just below his.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> And your IQ is just below his.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

Only because you stopped loving me.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## kicka19 (Feb 13, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> wat do the blocker dudes have to do in american football? just stop people runnin past them - cant be that hard if ur huge and workout, just wack a sumo in there. its gotta be one of the lowest skill factor games or mebe thats just my biased view being a uk "soccer" fan!


your a fuckn moron, you dont hear me talking about astophysics which is somethen i dont know shit about, so you need to not talk about football since you dont know shit about that


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> your a fuckn moron, you dont hear me talking about astophysics which is somethen i dont know shit about, so you need to not talk about football since you dont know shit about that



Crudely written, but spot on.  I'll admit, it does take skill to play soccer, but soccer is nowhere as intense as football.  It's not even close.

Physically, I'd put a football player up against a soccer player anytime.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> wat do the blocker dudes have to do in american football? just stop people runnin past them - cant be that hard if ur huge and workout, just wack a sumo in there. its gotta be one of the lowest skill factor games or mebe thats just my biased view being a uk "soccer" fan!


Wow, you do have a painfully low IQ.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow, you do have a painfully low IQ.



I couldn't understand why you were defending him.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I couldn't understand why you were defending him.


I find it best to attack everyone.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 13, 2006)

At the 2005 Olympia...

During the "gakic" bench press challenge,
Jeramy Freeman benched 225x57

So screw football head kids


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> At the 2005 Olympia...
> 
> During the "gakic" bench press challenge,
> Jeramy Freeman benched 225x57
> ...




they were very nice quarter reps that didn't evne touch his chest.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Crudely written, but spot on.  I'll admit, it does take skill to play soccer, but soccer is nowhere as intense as football.  It's not even close.
> 
> Physically, I'd put a football player up against a soccer player anytime.



As a huge football fan, i'd have to disagree.  I think football is definetly more intense than soccer, but I think soccer players are in better shape than football players.  Sure, fooball players are stronger than soccer players but I would have to say that a soccer player, overall, is more athletic than a football player.  Remeber, soccer players are out there almost the entire game, football players are out there for short spans of time.  The fact that there are diff positions in football also play a rule. The only guys I would match up with soccer players are D Backs, WR and maybe RB's.  

GO BILLS BABY


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2006)

A soccer player is a better aerobic athlete, but I would take a WR, DB, RB, and even LB at any anaerobic activity like sprinting.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2006)

bones33 said:
			
		

> If anyone was watching the NFL Probowl combine thing, Larry Allen benched 225lbs 43 times almost easy... pretty intense if you ask me for someone whose not a professional body builder.




That's good, but it's not as impressive as you guys are making it out to be if you really think about it.

For one, it's only 2/3 of the guy's bodyweight.

Well, just saw Clemson's post, he basically summed it up for me.

I mean shit, I can do 225 almost 20 times (perfect form). 
(Ronnie can do it 75)


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> That's good, but it's not as impressive as you guys are making it out to be if you really think about it.
> 
> For one, it's only 2/3 of the guy's bodyweight.
> 
> ...


Ronnie uses fake weights, I doubt he could do it more than 40x.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 13, 2006)

lol wat a wanker how can u compare 'astophysics' as u put it, to a sports fan commenting on a simple situation in an american football game? so u can just kiss my ass and so can that shitty stop and start game. so yer football will be more intense as you only get a max of about 10 secs of flowing action at the best of times (yawn) - and wtf are you on about u'd physically put a football player up against a soccer player any time? thats a vague dumbass thing to say - wat r they physically better for, ping pong? coz i dont remember comparing the twos physical attributes...? and yer from 1 comment i made i obviously have a painfully low iq...OK


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

You keep saying that.  Do you have any proof?


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You keep saying that.  Do you have any proof?


My word is proof on this site.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2006)

Knock off the crap. Do you have any proof?


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 13, 2006)

i have the proff. I need foreman's permision if i can use it.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Knock off the crap. Do you have any proof?


 Yes I do......the fact that he lifts near world records on film yet has never competed in a contest of power.....it is well known that most pros if not all use fake weights.............it sells more of the excriment BB mags that way.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 13, 2006)

rizzles, you also Russian bro?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 13, 2006)

back to the soccer vs football player thing ......id take the best athlete in the NFL over any soccer player in the world when it comes to being athletic....ie strength, speed, quickness, conditioning...all things make a compelte athlete in any sport


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Knock off the crap. Do you have any proof?




I doubt there is hard proof, but come on, if they could really lift that much they would be, as Foreman said, competing in PLing events.


----------



## Dre the Giant (Feb 13, 2006)

That is quite a feat, however according to his stats weighs 325 pds. I was reading in Muscle and Fitness that Team Muscletech (Jeramy Freeman and Company) face off against Joe Weider's team (Cant Remember who) in a bench off. Apparently Team Muscletech won and Jeramy Freeman completed 53 reps of 225 pds, that is frickin sick. He is however 300 pounds of pure muscle and obviously on the Juice.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 225 is approximately 65% of 340.
> 
> So, for an average guy, 190-195 lbs., thats like benching 125 (or one 35 pound plate on each side of the bar) 43 times....
> 
> ...


I agree and  hate myself for agreeing with him.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I agree and  hate myself for agreeing with him.



But how do you feel about the blacks and jews?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> But how do you feel about the blacks and jews?


 
I hate everyone equally, I once prefered dogs to humans but thats all changed ever since my own damn dog mauled me.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

racists


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I agree and  hate myself for agreeing with him.



min0, you are off your game.  what you really meant to say was:
"you obviously hate football players.  you spoiled bigot football hater, why don't you just admit that you hate football players?"


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> min0, you are off your game. what you really meant to say was:
> "you obviously hate football players. you spoiled bigot football hater, why don't you just admit that you hate football players?"


 
Well I actually do agree with you because your right for once.  

Now I wonder if you would have made that post if the guy was white.


----------



## Dyabolikal (Feb 13, 2006)

I found an article stating that this guy Allen benched 700lbs, and thinks he could do more: 

http://www.texnews.com/1998/2001/cowboys/make0729.html


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I hate everyone equally, I once prefered dogs to humans but thats all changed ever since my own damn dog mauled me.



It's only because you're you that I mentally inserted "sexually" right before "mauled me."


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> It's only because you're you that I mentally inserted "sexually" right before "mauled me."


 
Not into dogs but I did catch myself pettng my pups sack one day.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> wat do the blocker dudes have to do in american football? just stop people runnin past them - cant be that hard if ur huge and workout, just wack a sumo in there. its gotta be one of the lowest skill factor games or mebe thats just my biased view being a uk "soccer" fan!




   
You are a fucking idiot!!!!!!

And I will stuff the soccerball up your ass.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> being an offensive lineman is one of the toughest things to do in sports, i feel.



I was an OT from the wee little age of 6 years old to the age of 18. Lifting weights made me better, but not nearly as much as training and proper technique. Upper body strength is very important to a lineman, especially if the offence runs a lot of passing plays. Lower body strength is more important than upper body strength for a lineman in any other situation. 
The most important attributes for a lineman are technique and balance. I loved knocking 300lb fat fuck defensive linemen on their ass, when I spotted one that had poor balance. Just like  a wrestler, you attack low, destroy their center of gravity, then use their own weight to help you drive their dick in the dirt.

Basically, size and strength are only tools, but if you can't use them properly you are going to have your ass handed to you.

I was All-County my senior year, and passed up a playing football for a Junior college to take advantage of an academic scholarship.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 14, 2006)

you still havent explained to me what else there is to a blocker in football...
they have to be big strong explosive and dumb, WOW! so u can have the amercian football up ur ass - it will fit easier. AND y do u call it football wen its primarily played with their hands not feet! DUUHHH


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> You are a fucking idiot!!!!!!
> 
> * And I will stuff the soccerball up your ass.*


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> you still havent explained to me what else there is to a blocker in football...
> they have to be big strong explosive and dumb, WOW! so u can have the amercian football up ur ass - it will fit easier. AND y do u call it football wen its primarily played with their hands not feet! DUUHHH


Please tell me that English is your second language.

And what the hell does "soccer" have to do with using your hands and feet?


----------



## zapedy (Feb 14, 2006)

errrm i think you'll find thats a stupid name u gave our sport...idiot


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

ok american football o-linemen in college and pros.....need to be able to remember hundreds of play calls and know what they are doing and what the 4 other olinemen are doin along with the backfield...they need to block linebackers who are much quicker and faster and in some cases just as strong...they need to be able to hear the center making line calls with up to 100,000 people screaming so they cant hear the calls....thats the mental part of the game...now you take phyiscal pounding that they take in a game along with the mental stress.....avg force of a o-linnemen hitting a dlinemen is the same as dropping a 10lbs bowling ball on ur head from 6 feet...now do that 60 times a game and tell me how clearly you can think.....beable to run 40 yards at 300lbs in under 5 seconds.......bench over 500 squat over 600 hang clean in the 300's........now lets see what a soccer player does....sure they run around on grass for 90 minutes respectable.....they occasionally fall down...so what.......oh no grass stains..........soccers fans are tougher than the players...ok im done now


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> errrm i think you'll find thats a stupid name u gave our sport...idiot



Why don't you call it "head ball", "knee ball", or "ass ball?"


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

soccer players=lawn faries?


----------



## zapedy (Feb 14, 2006)

wtf r u chattin about we call (soccer) football because u kick the ball - pretty simple logic.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

football has a kicker and a punter who both kick the ball.....


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

a sweeper in soccer doesnt have a broom and dust pan what a bunch of idiots naming a postion for something it has nothin to do with


----------



## zapedy (Feb 14, 2006)

oh wow didnt realise there was that much to it, so:-
'remember plays' sounds like theyr too dumb to improvise or at least the nature of the game dictates that they have to play like. so ok they remember moves like a dancer or something.
'they need to hear the center' LOL! get them a medal now...
and then u went on to describe some shite about how they have to take a beating like a dumb troll, great game im converted.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

American Football takes more team work than any other fucking sport in the world its one unit not one player........soccer is just a game for pussys who are scared of contact


----------



## zapedy (Feb 14, 2006)

i said PRIMARILY played wiv the hands - and that is just a slang term given for a position to describe 'sweeping' up wen the ball goes loose.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 14, 2006)

football (soccer) - damn thats gettin annoying having to convert it for the yanks, is in the full contact bracket so u r an idiot. most team 'invasion' games u work as a unit u dummy.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

enough said


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

I have fun when these forengers claim that soccer is so great....you can't compare soccer to football or even baseketball. It's too boring.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

agree


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> wtf r u chattin about we call (soccer) football because u kick the ball - pretty simple logic.



You also use your feet, head, and I see a guy bounce it off his arse once or twice.  Football (American) used hand & feet.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have fun when these forengers claim that soccer is so great....you can't compare soccer to football or even baseketball. It's too boring.



I enjoyed the Simpson's episode where they rioted at a soccer game because it was so boring.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the Simpson's episode where they rioted at a soccer game because it was so boring.


 
It's funny you say that, I always use that as an example to these soccer fanatics. All you see is the ball go back and forth, back and forth.... 
Good night.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, football and soccer are 2 completely diff sports.  But both sports need players who are agile, strong, quick and have excellent hand - eye (or foot - eye) coordination.  Obviously soccer players would not need to be able to bench press 500 #s and squat 600 #'s, like most nfl linemen.  But soccer players do need to be very quick and in great shape.  The majority of us on this site would not be able to run around and kick a ball for 90 minutes, without passing out.  But i'm willing to bet most here would have no problem playing WR in a backyard pickup game of Football.  

The sports are too different to compare on a physical level; one involes constant contact and the other is mostly running.  Not enough similarities to really compare the two.  If one was trying to compare two sports that were similar, try using rugby and football.

On a personal note, I do agree that soccer is very boring to watch.  I'd much rather watch a football game.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's funny you say that, I always use that as an example to these soccer fanatics. All you see is the ball go back and forth, back and forth....
> Good night.



European football needs an overhaul.  Here's what they should do:


Allow the players to use their hands.
Make the goals bigger.  A lot bigger.  The width of the whole field even.
Make the game more exciting.  Let the players get a little more physical.
Since they're going to get a little rougher, allow them to wear pads.
Also, since the intensity is notched up, we'll give them time to rest between "plays."
To add even more excitement, allow the players to throw the ball.  That way the game can move quicker.
Again, to make the game more exciting, pit the players against each other more often.  The obvious thing to do is line them up at the start of each play.
There, that would turn soccer into a game worth playing.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

Brilliant, what would you call this new and improved game of soccer?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

It's already called football.  

Oh, and the current players would be relegated to the role of waterboys.  You'd need bigger, tougher, players.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

I know, I was just going along.  

Isn't it ironic that the biggest pussy on a football team is the kicker who usaully are former soccer players.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

If, by "ironic", you mean sad, then yes, it is ironic.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> If, by "ironic", you mean sad, then yes, it is ironic.


 
Yes sir.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

I have more respect for the soccer fans than I do the soccer players.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I know, I was just going along.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that the biggest pussy on a football team is the kicker who usaully are former soccer players.




Haha

I never really thought about that.  

That's freakin hilarious


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Haha
> 
> I never really thought about that.
> 
> That's freakin hilarious



If by hilarious...


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Isn't it ironic that the biggest pussy on a football team is the kicker who usaully are former soccer players.



Well, maybe not Sebastian Janikowski.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 14, 2006)

http://widewordofsports.com/Articles-166.htm


pretty interesting...


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 14, 2006)

I did 225 32 times. I don't consider it to be that impressive.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


 Who is this guy?  He's too big to be a soccer player...


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Who is this guy?  He's too big to be a soccer player...




none of those guys are soccer players lol

That is Michael Pittman, running back for the Tampa Bay Bucs


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> none of those guys are soccer players lol
> 
> That is Michael Pittman, running back for the Tampa Bay Bucs




Funny thing is, is that Pittman is considered quite undersized for an NFL RB.

Dude is fuckin ripped!!!

I guess that's what happens when you have top of line trainers and nutritionists holding your hand year round. From what I understand, the steroid policy is pretty tight in the NFL...So i'm sure that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 14, 2006)

wat do u fancy all the fit blokes or something? y wud i care what they look like? and yer it must be so boring that it hypnotised its way to being the most popular sport in the world...retards

doms r u completely retarded? the majority of football (soccer) is played with our feet - and thats my whole point, im not sayin no other body part is used - ok u got that through now?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> doms r u completely retarded?



Is this a joke?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> and yer it must be so boring that it hypnotised its way to being the most popular sport in the world...retards



Hey, that's no way to talk about most of the world.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 14, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Funny thing is, is that Pittman is considered quite undersized for an NFL RB.
> 
> Dude is fuckin ripped!!!
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you have top of line trainers and nutritionists holding your hand year round. From what I understand, the steroid policy is pretty tight in the NFL...So i'm sure that has nothing to do with it.




yea I know, its weird that he is considered undersized, I suppose the number doubling twice over or more of linemen pushing 300+ pounds calls for bigger running backs to take the hits....ect

Terrell Owens isnt exactly a massive guy either, just ripped  like hell....both guys are big though


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 14, 2006)

David Boston

LMFAO at that last pic with the the needle editted in there  hahahahha


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Well, maybe not Sebastian Janikowski.


 
# 11 Sebastian Janikowski







Position: K
Height: 6-2
*Weight: 250*
Born: 03/03/1978
College: Florida State
NFL Experience: 


I'll never call him a pussy...at least not in front of him.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> wat do u fancy all the fit blokes or something? y wud i care what they look like? and yer it must be so boring that it hypnotised its way to being the *most popular sport in the world*...retards
> 
> ?


Popular only for a few reasons I can think of in my opinion

1--It's the oldest sport in the world.
2--Most poor countries can't afford football, baseball gear, all you need is a ball and garbage cans as goal posts.
3--It's not very hard to understand....even moms can be coaches.

Here's a little fact, the sport that's actually *becoming the most popular* in the world is basketball.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Popular only for a few reasons I can think of in my opinion
> 
> 1--It's the oldest sport in the world.
> 2--Most poor countries can't afford football, baseball gear, all you need is a ball and garbage cans as goal posts.
> ...




Isnt rugby up their as well?


----------



## brogers (Feb 14, 2006)

Soccer players have better aerobic conditioning, and IMO, much greater coordination, as manipulating the ball like they do with your feet is very difficult.

That said, Football players athleticism is much more impressive to me.  Their agility, speed, and power, despite carrying so much weight is unreal.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> Isnt rugby up their as well?



Rugby is a great sport.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2006)

> Originally Posted by clemson357
> 225 is approximately 65% of 340.
> 
> So, for an average guy, 190-195 lbs., thats like benching 125 (or one 35 pound plate on each side of the bar) 43 times....
> ...





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> I agree and  hate myself for agreeing with him.



There is more to it then just bodyweight vs weight used.  There are only a few SHW powerlifters that can do a triple BW bench press, and that has only been recently.  Yet there have been numerous lifters over the years under 175 lbs that can do triple BW benches.  That's why the Wilks formula is used to determine the best overall lifter across the weight classes.

PLUS you're agreeing with a guy that thinks one 35 on each side of the bar equals 125..... it's 115


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> There is more to it then just bodyweight vs weight used. There are only a few SHW powerlifters that can do a triple BW bench press. Yet there are numerous lifters under 175 lbs that can do triple BW benches. That's why the Wilks formula is used to determine the best overall lifter across the weight classes.
> 
> PLUS you're agreeing with a guy that thinks one 35 on each side of the bar equals 125..... it's 115


 
I hate myself even more.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## pengers84 (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Popular only for a few reasons I can think of in my opinion
> 
> 1--It's the oldest sport in the world.
> 2--Most poor countries can't afford football, baseball gear, all you need is a ball and garbage cans as goal posts.
> ...



Your opinion is not very good.
1-Wrong, soccer is older than American Football but it is not the oldest sport in the world.
2-Irrelevant, lots of wealthy countries, England, South Africa, New Zealand, France, Sweden, Spain, Switzerland, Australia-I could go on forever-can afford football (American football) and baseball gear but both sports stilllack popularity.
3-Correct, Not very hard to understand. 

Don't get me wrong, ive got nothing against American Football, i just havent had the chance to get into it, being brought up in Australia following rugby league and having no exposure to American football.  Being a sports lover im sure given the oppurtunity i would learn to appreciate the game and come to love it, but soccer is truely the world game.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Your opinion is not very good.
> 1-Wrong, soccer is older than American Football but it is not the oldest sport in the world.
> 2-Irrelevant, lots of wealthy countries, England, South Africa, New Zealand, France, Sweden, Spain, Switzerland, Australia-I could go on forever-can afford football (American football) and baseball gear but both sports stilllack popularity.
> 3-Correct, Not very hard to understand.
> ...



Rugby, the only sport where breaking another man's jaw gets you five minute penalty.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Your opinion is not very good.
> 1-Wrong, soccer is older than American Football but it is not the oldest sport in the world.
> 2-Irrelevant, lots of wealthy countries, England, South Africa, New Zealand, France, Sweden, Spain, Switzerland, Australia-I could go on forever-can afford football (American football) and baseball gear but both sports stilllack popularity.
> 3-Correct, Not very hard to understand.


1--What *Major sport* is older then?


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 15, 2006)

Soccer was developed from folk-football in the second half of the 19th century, the Football Association (F.A)  Was formed in 1863. 

There was a great deal of sport played before this period.  Obviously athletics, the first Olympic Games being first staged in Olympia in 776BC.    Boxing dates back to 1520 in Greece. Cricket dates back to the 16th century  with the MCC forming in 1787.  Golf developed in Scotland in the late 15th century.  Boat races were first held between English universities in 1829.  Rowing first began at the English Leander Club in 1817.  Skiing races were first held in Norway in the 1820s.


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 15, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Rugby, the only sport where breaking another man's jaw gets you five minute penalty.


You should check out the state of origin matches in the 80's! If you NFL fans like the contact, you will love origin.


----------



## Decker (Feb 15, 2006)

Soccer is flat out boring.  What more needs to be said?  The appeal of soccer is mystery to me.

Mike Pittman is put together, but he has bird legs....he's all upper body that's why he gets shoe-stringed so much.

For the topic at hand, 225#x43...eh.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 15, 2006)

only reason you yanks dont like soccer is coz u werent brought up to play it like kids are in other countries - but now the kids are getting into it with the soccer camps and stuff i guarantee it will be BOOMING within the next several years. and lets face it basket ball will never reach ne where near the heights of football. fair enough rugby is a good shout, wen i look at american football i basicaly see it as rugby gone wrong any way - u've got a lot of american football aspects in rugby with one huge difference, rugby actualy FLOWS (well compared to that hobby u call a sport in america)


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember back in the 70's soccer when they were trying to make soccer major sport, Pele was trying to help make it popular....itt flopped badly, I forget what the league was called but it was really sad.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

All ribbng aside, any sport is bettter than no sport at all.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 15, 2006)

agreed


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> PLUS you're agreeing with a guy that thinks one 35 on each side of the bar equals 125..... it's 115



sorry, it has been over 10 years since I had to think about a weight that light.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 15, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> only reason you yanks dont like soccer is coz u werent brought up to play it like kids are in other countries - but now the kids are getting into it with the soccer camps and stuff i guarantee it will be BOOMING within the next several years. and lets face it basket ball will never reach ne where near the heights of football. fair enough rugby is a good shout, wen i look at american football i basicaly see it as rugby gone wrong any way - u've got a lot of american football aspects in rugby with one huge difference, rugby actualy FLOWS (well compared to that hobby u call a sport in america)




Partner, you are wrong on this case. When I was growing up in the late 70's early 80's in Florida, soccer and baseball were by far the biggest team sports played in youth leagues. 

The problem is as you get older you realize there is less and less to appreciate about the game. I really enjoyed playing it but good god please shoot me if I have to watch it.

It will never be any more popular than it is now here in the US.


----------



## zapedy (Feb 15, 2006)

agree to disagree


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> agree to disagree



I think you're wrong about that.


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 15, 2006)

fair enough rugby is a good shout, wen i look at american football i basicaly see it as rugby gone wrong any way - u've got a lot of american football aspects in rugby with one huge difference, rugby actualy FLOWS (well compared to that hobby u call a sport in america)[/QUOTE]

American football origins come from soccer and rugby.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> sorry, it has been over 10 years since I had to think about a weight that light.


 
How many much is a quarter? Think fast!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2006)

More than you wanted to know about football.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How many much is a quarter? Think fast!!



I've taken a drill to a quarter, but I can't find anything other than metal inside!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How many much is a quarter? Think fast!!




HUH???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I remember back in the 70's soccer when they were trying to make soccer major sport, Pele was trying to help make it popular....itt flopped badly, I forget what the league was called but it was really sad.


I remember that.  I think it was called the NASL.  Pele played for the New York Cosmos along with German superstar Franz Beckenbauer.  The Cosmos had two of the world's biggest soccer superstars, but it wasn't enough...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> sorry, it has been over 10 years since I had to think about a weight that light.


Just poking fun dawg, that is why I said j/k at the end


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How many much is a quarter? Think fast!!



How many much is a coherent sentence not?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How many much is a quarter? Think fast!!


 
Damn, thats what I get for posting while I am at work.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> How many much is a coherent sentence not?


 
I made a mistake writing a sentence, you made a mistake with wieghts. Which is worse?   
Try using some wieghts that are not colored pink pal.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I made a mistake writing a sentence, you made a mistake with wieghts. Which is worse?
> Try using some wieghts that are not colored pink pal.



Try coming up with an original thought.  I know writing and thinking aren't your strongest points, so let me do some for you.  "pink weights" was first coined on this site by Premier, I believe; if you are going to try to insult someone because of your personal grudges, how about come up with something original next time.  Also, how about coming up with something that makes sense.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Try coming up with an original thought. I know writing and thinking aren't your strongest points, so let me do some for you. "pink weights" was first coined on this site by Premier, I believe; if you are going to try to insult someone because of your personal grudges, how about come up with something original next time. Also, how about coming up with something that makes sense.


I never heard him say that to you....does everyone say you use pink weights? That's sad.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I never heard him say that to you....does everyone say you use pink weights? That's sad.



Actually he didn't say it to me.  Basic memory and the search button are apparently beyond you as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Actually he didn't say it to me. Basic memory and the search button are apparently beyond you as well.


I never saw it before and why would you do a search on pink dumbells?


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I never saw it before and why would you do a search on pink dumbells?



Yeah, I wouldn't want you to exert yourself.  I knew you didn't have any appreciation for hard work, but I wasn't aware clicking a few buttons qualified.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wouldn't want you to exert yourself. I knew you didn't have any appreciation for hard work, but I wasn't aware clicking a few buttons qualified.


Thats funny you say that because it sure wasn't hard for me to find that picture of your girl and her cat, or is it yours.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, I am real impressed.  You did a google search of my IM name and found a picture I posted on the internet for everyone to see.  Believe it or not, people who have nothing to be ashamed of aren't so concerned about the "animosity" of a website, and are willing to post pictures of themselves.

Meanwhile, people too pathetic to matter in anyone's life will come to the internet and not devulge a single aspect about themself, yet grasp on to any meaningless personal detail of a person they don't even know in the hopes that their insults will mean something.  They don't. 

I know "it sure wasn't hard."  Thats why a person like you was able to do it.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

So I guess I do know how to use the search feature  .
This is our last post with each other, it's just plain stupid to continue this crap. 
Bye!


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> So I guess I do know how to use the search feature  .
> This is our last post with each other, it's just plain stupid to continue this crap.
> Bye!



You either don't know how to use a search button, or don't understand the concept of hyperbole.

No wonder you are so contemptuous of people with an education... its not spite but envy


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You either don't know how to use a search button, or don't understand the concept of hyperbole.
> 
> No wonder you are so contemptuous of people with an education... its not spite but envy


Oh my god, are you still stuck on stupid? 
Get off this crap you fool.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh my god, are you still stuck on stupid?
> Get off this crap you fool.



and the name calling begins... the crutch of the weak minded


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

Your an inane drone and I may have learned something from you......how to use the ignore button. Your such a dullard your putting me to sleep.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> and the name calling begins... the crutch of the weak minded


Then why do you continue talking to me if your so smart


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Then why do you continue talking to me if your so smart



you are = you're, not your



I would be thrilled if you put me on ignore.  Then you would stop following me from thread to thread with you're simple minded insults.  If you are growing tired of these confrontations, then maybe you should try not initiating them.....just an idea...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are = you're, not your
> 
> 
> *thanc yoou 4 corecting mye spellling. yoou muste bee vary smart!
> ...


 
I would if you would do the same....just a thought.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 15, 2006)

This thread is spiraling out of control.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> This thread is spiraling out of control.


Yes, and I apologize.


----------



## Lee Delroy (Feb 16, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> http://widewordofsports.com/Articles-166.htm
> 
> 
> pretty interesting...



Synthol, again.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 16, 2006)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Synthol, again.




You think Thomas Jones uses Synthol?

I think his cuts look too clean for synthol...


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 16, 2006)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Synthol, again.



How does this dude run? his arms are bigger than his legs!  Is he fast?


----------

